
Can the Covid-19 epidemic be managed on the basis of daily data? - 5yearstime
https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.06967
======
5yearstime
Abstract:

Short answer: not much, and only with an overly cautious approach. The paper
presents a simple mathematical model of the process and uses well-known
results from control theory to prove that the approach taken by China and, to
a slightly lesser extent, by Italy can work if the effect of delays is
accounted for when taking the decision of the country lockdown, while the
approach currently announced in the UK is likely to fail.

